

Ask HN: Is there a site where people share bootstrapped stories? - yashchandra

Wondering if there is a site where people share their stories on how they bootstrapped their startups. It does not have to be about successful ones only. But the key is how they bootstrapped in initial phases and may be got funding later if at all. I would even pay for such information that includes:&#60;br&#62;
1. product building phase
2. product launch
3. customer aquisition/retaining
4. challenges,issues, lessons learned<p>May be if someone could build this where you could see the progress from Day 0 till present. That would be awesome. Of course, this requires time from the founders which is unlikely during their startup building phase but this information could be priceless.
======
revorad
These two podcasts are good:

<http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/>

<http://www.lifestylebusinesspodcast.com/>

~~~
thekevan
Those are pretty good and thanks for sharing. personally, I find podcasts hard
to manage and they just are not the format I enjoy. I tried. Do you have and
blog suggestions along those lines?

~~~
revorad
Rob Walling, Jason Cohen, Ruben Gamez all write excellent blogs. Mixergy is a
goldmine.

There's always the danger of spending all your time reading and hearing about
other people's work. It's better to go looking for info when you need answers
to specific questions for your business.

------
spking
<http://37signals.com/bootstrapped>

~~~
yashchandra
This one is awesome. Thanks

